# use of decoys



## firehunter (Feb 2, 2010)

How much does the use of decoys help in predator hunting? I'm jsut starting and was curious. also are decoys more effective on certain varmits as compared to others?.


----------



## Pete Armstrong (Jan 30, 2010)

Decoys help keep the critter's from noticing you. They focus on what ever you are using, like the Mojo critter, or a rabbit critter. I called in a bobcat a few weeks ago at the edge of a wooded area. She came into the opening about ten feet and approached my little rabbit critter while it was dancing and turning around. The cat never took it's eyes off of the rabbit until I shot.

The decoy gives them a focal point away from you, set it up thirty-forty yards away and start calling and wait for the fun to begin.


----------



## IBGunner (Feb 1, 2010)

Decoys can work but they are a lot of trouble if you are running and gunning. I like a full bodied decoy such as the Lone Howler for day and night calling during breeding season. I think there is some benefit there. I also like the Feather Dancer in tight places... and it is very easy to carry. A child's stuffed bunny toy isn't bad on the end of a fiber glass rod. That was the first decoy I ever used and I still have it. It has worked but generally all of them are just one more thing to fool with and I am usually concerned with being stealthy when I set up to call. A decoy is just that much more commotion and movement before calling begins.


----------



## CoyoteCraze (Feb 5, 2010)

You are definitely not going to call in any more predators just because you have a decoy out. Like the others mentioned, it's basically a distractor. I try to use one if I have kids on a set or I have someone that is new to calling coyotes. In both of these situations, I know there is going to be some excess movement and we might need more time than normal to get a shot off. In most cases, the decoy will buy you that extra time and help distract the approaching predator. It does take a little extra time to set it out and go pick it up but it's a good trade off. Also, you definitely want your sound source coming from the decoy. This is where having a remote with your e-caller will come in handy.


----------

